
SproutCore 2.0 Beta 1 Released - tswicegood
http://blog.sproutcore.com/sproutcore-2-0-beta-1-released/
======
jarek-foksa
Are there any demos or sample apps to play with? The last time I tried
SproutCore 1.x I was not satisfied with the responsivnes of the UI, even on
Chrome there was a noticable delay when switching between tabs or moving
sliders.

~~~
automach
The focus of SproutCore 2.0 is building views using Handlebars and the ability
to use these views and the data layer in ways that play nicely other
frameworks and web technologies. The only real demo so far is the todos app:
<https://github.com/sproutcore/todos>

At the Chicago SproutCore Meetup, Tom Dale mentioned that they are working on
a new UI toolkit to take the place of the one in SproutCore 1.x. There has
been no word when that will be released, but I would expect a widget demo of
some kind when it is.

~~~
nxn
Oooh, fancy. I wonder why I haven't heard anything about a new UI kit for SC2
until now. Hopefully it will come with a new look, I haven't been digging Ace
very much.

